# Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fischen



## moritze (2. Apr. 2011)

*Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit Fischen*

Hallo Leute, wir brauchen eure Hilfe für die  Suche nach einer passenden Pumpe für  unseren, im Bau befindlichem Schwimmteich. Er fast ca. 150qm + - 10qm (haben noch kein Wasser drin), schwer zu schätzen oder gar zu berechnen. Er ist nach NG. mit Zst.  gebaut. Pumpe wird separat außerhalb ca. 50cm unter +-0 verbaut.   Wir spielen mit dem Gedanken, mal eine Hand voll Kois einzusetzen und zugleich natürlich auch einen zusätzlichen Filter von NG. nachzurüsten wenn notwendig. Haben die Messner eco-tec 20000 - 205 Watt in Augenschein  genommen, was meint ihr, ist diese passend für unser Vorhaben oder eher nicht. Bitte schreibt eure Vorschläge  und Varianten, wie kann man einen Schwimm- mit einem Fischteich mit diesem Volumen am besten kombinieren? 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Moritze


----------



## scholzi (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Hallo Moritze
ich schups dich mal wieder nach oben!
Wo sind die NaturaGart und Schwimmteich Fans?


----------



## moritze (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Hallo Robert, erst mal Danke, das war echt nett von dir, aber leider bin ich noch nicht weiter.Irgendwie  habe ich das Gefühl das meine Frage entweder zu banal ist oder es nur keiner so richtig weiß, was ich absolut nicht  glaube!!!!. Also bleib ja nur banal über, ok, habe ich mich mit abgefunden, leider bin Ich nur Theoretiker der wissen möchte was für eine Pumpe für uns in Frage kommt. Oder ist es gar zu blöd Schwimm und Fischteich zu kombinieren, bitte redet mit mir!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Moritze


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Hallo Uwe,
Das mit dem Fragen stellen ist genauso wie beim Verkauf von Ware...
Es muss der bzw. die richtigen lesen und darauf eingehen.
Schwimmteich mit Fischbesatz ist an sich nicht unmöglich, doch die Leute, die einem dazu Tipps geben können sind imho begrenzt, weil es eben nicht ganz so häufig vorkommt.

Und man sollte nicht immer drauf hoffen, dass einem Informationen und Tipps einfach so "zuflattern" 

[OT]Was ist eigentlich aus der Behördenanfrage, wegen der größer 100m³ geworden? https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27508 [/OT]


----------



## koifan11 (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Hallo Moritze,

das mit dem Schwimmteich und den Kois ist an sich kein Problem, würde wircklich darauf achten, dass bevor Du in den Teich gehst Dich nicht noch dick mit Sonnenmilch einreibst oder ähnliches, das ist natürlich nicht so gut für die Kois, ansonsten haben die Kois bestimmt kein Problem damit, wenn mal einer mit Ihnen schwimmt, (unseren gefällts) 
Tja das mit der Pumpen und Filterfrage ist natürlich schwierig, es kommt immer darauf an was man ausgeben wiill und kann. Ich würde mir ehr einen Mehrkammerfilter mit einer Tauch-UVC ausstatten wir fahren damit bis jetzt ganz gut. Bei der Pumpe würde ich auf jeden Fall auf den Stromverbrauch achten. Es gibt ja auch Pumpen die speziell auf Koiteiche ausgelegt sind (z.B. die von IZUMI) wäre vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## troll20 (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Hallo Moritze, 

die Idee kann ich Grundsätzlich verstehen, nur behalte immer eins im Auge Strom und Wasser können böse folgen haben. Ein gegrillten Koi wirst du dir noch verzeihen können bei einem Kind siehts schon anderes aus. Von daher würde ich lieber zu Pumpen aus der 12 Volt riege Tendieren und wenn die Umwälzung zu gering ist dann lieber zwei nehmen. Beim Preis würde ich in dem Fall auch lieber nicht drauf schauen sonder auf geprüfte Quallität und wenn das ganze dann noch mit FI und einen Stromaus für die Badezeit ausgestattet ist, werden bestimmt alle Glücklich sein und bleiben.
Beim Filtern würde ich in dem Fall von NG abstand nehmen, das sind zwar alles gute und durchdachte Produkte, aber ich denke mit einer Vorbascheidung (Sifi) und Biologischer reinigung mit Bällen kommts du besser und vor allem preisweter hin. Auf UV würde ich mich erstmal nicht einlassen (meine Erfahrung und Meinung). Selbst wenn du in den ersten Jahren eine Algenblüte bekommen soltest und der Badespass ein wenig von Fadenalgen gebremmst wird. Killst du diese Algen killst du gleichzeitig auch sämtliche Positiven Wasserbestandteile und somit brauch dein Teich länger bis er richtig läuft. Von daher setz auf gute Versorge, das kaum Nährstoff eintrag stattfindet und auf sehr gute Trennung von eingetragenen Nährstoffen durch Skimmer und Sifi, dazu noch die Biologische Reinigung durch Bakis.

Wie gesagt das sind meine Erfahrungen und so würde ich es jederzeit wieder machen, denn auch die Natur brauchte ihre Zeit um dieses Einzigartige System der ökologie zu erschaffen. Mit den og technischen Mitteln bekommst du es sicher schnell hin.

mfg René


----------



## heiko_243 (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Die Ecotec ist zumindest schon mal für einen Badebetrieb während des Betriebs der Pumpe zugelassen, sofern man sie entsprechend den Vorschriften installiert:
- >= 2m Rohrlänge (nicht-leitend) zwischen Pumpe und Teich und Aufstellung außerhalb des Teichs in einem Pumpenschacht, Nebenraum oder ähnliches -> nicht im Teich!
- Am Pumpeneingang ein leitendes Rohrstück, das geerdet wird
- Pumpe über FI/RCD 30ma oder besser angeschlossen

Die Ecotec gehört zu den sparsamen Exemplaren und darf auch Trocken aufgestellt werden
Mit 12V-Pumpen wird man nicht recht glücklich, da die in aller Regel bei 6m³/h aufhören.
Ich betreibe eine Ecotec 10.000 an einem kleinen Schwimmteich mit 35m³. Die Ecotec bringt bei mir rund 7500l/h. Die brauche ich aber nur für meinen Wasserfall. Im reinen Filterbetrieb läuft sie bei mir mit 1/3 des Durchsatzes. Ob die 20.000er bei dir reicht, liegt vor allem an der Auslegung deines Teichs - je nach Fischbesatz, Schwimmhäufigkeit und wie der Teich konzipiert ist. Der kann auch ganz ohne Pumpe funktionieren (zumindest ohne Fischbesatz).
Mein Teich läuft gut nur mit einem Vorfilter (der bei mir nur ein billiger Druckfilter ist der alle 4 Wochen mal gereinigt wird) und Klärgraben im Teich.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## moritze (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> Das mit dem Fragen stellen ist genauso wie beim Verkauf von Ware...
> Es muss der bzw. die richtigen lesen und darauf eingehen.
> Schwimmteich mit Fischbesatz ist an sich nicht unmöglich, doch die Leute, die einem dazu Tipps geben können sind imho begrenzt, weil es eben nicht ganz so häufig vorkommt.
> ...



Hallo Leute mit so viel hinweisen habe ich gar nicht gerechnet, vielen Dank.
Zu Andreas, ich lass dir mal was "zuflattern“ ja also mit 100qm ist korrekt mehr geht bei uns ihr nicht ohne Baugenehmigung aber wer soll das Ausrechnen von denen.  Aber komisch ist an der Sache, das eine Teich zumindest im Land Brandenburg ist es so, dass er zu den versiegelten Flächen zugerechnet wird, man darf nur Prozentual zu seiner Grundstücksgröße Flächen versiegeln sprich Haus, Carport, Pflaster und der Teich. Da sind die Damen und Herren von der Unteren Bauaufsichtsbehörde recht gut im Ausrechnen. Da ist man sehr schnell über den Grenzwert, kann bis zum Rückbau führen.


----------



## moritze (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*



troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Moritze,
> 
> die Idee kann ich Grundsätzlich verstehen, nur behalte immer eins im Auge Strom und Wasser können böse folgen haben. Ein gegrillten Koi wirst du dir noch verzeihen können bei einem Kind siehts schon anderes aus. Von daher würde ich lieber zu Pumpen aus der 12 Volt riege Tendieren und wenn die Umwälzung zu gering ist dann lieber zwei nehmen. Beim Preis würde ich in dem Fall auch lieber nicht drauf schauen sonder auf geprüfte Quallität und wenn das ganze dann noch mit FI und einen Stromaus für die Badezeit ausgestattet ist, werden bestimmt alle Glücklich sein und bleiben.
> Beim Filtern würde ich in dem Fall von NG abstand nehmen, das sind zwar alles gute und durchdachte Produkte, aber ich denke mit einer Vorbascheidung (Sifi) und Biologischer reinigung mit Bällen kommts du besser und vor allem preisweter hin. Auf UV würde ich mich erstmal nicht einlassen (meine Erfahrung und Meinung). Selbst wenn du in den ersten Jahren eine Algenblüte bekommen soltest und der Badespass ein wenig von Fadenalgen gebremmst wird. Killst du diese Algen killst du gleichzeitig auch sämtliche Positiven Wasserbestandteile und somit brauch dein Teich länger bis er richtig läuft. Von daher setz auf gute Versorge, das kaum Nährstoff eintrag stattfindet und auf sehr gute Trennung von eingetragenen Nährstoffen durch Skimmer und Sifi, dazu noch die Biologische Reinigung durch Bakis.
> ...





Danke für deine guten Ratschläge, meinst du das wirklich so, wenn es zum Wachstum von Fadenalgen kommt, was auch Passiert denke ich mal, das ich diese im Teich lassen soll?
 Was sind Bakis, ich Tipp mal auf Bakterien? Sind solche Starter Bakterien sinnvoll? 
Gruß Moritze


----------



## troll20 (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*



moritze schrieb:


> meinst du das wirklich so, wenn es zum Wachstum von Fadenalgen kommt, was auch Passiert denke ich mal, das ich diese im Teich lassen soll?



Nein die Fadenalgen sollst du natürlich nicht drin lassen, sonder soweit wie möglich abkeschern, bzw mit rechen und co endfernen, den sie sind durch einen überschuß an Nährstoffen endstanden. Endmimmst du sie, endnimmst du auch gleich die Nährstoffe.



> Was sind Bakis, ich Tipp mal auf Bakterien? Sind solche Starter Bakterien sinnvoll?
> Gruß Moritze


Ja damit meinte ich Bakterien und Starterbakterien für den Filter sind auch gut. Im normalfall hast du aber schon beim ersten Regen eine ausreichende Menge für den Start, mit denen die an eingesetzten Pflanzen eingeschleppt werden. Diese finden dann auch ganz schnell ihren Lieblingsplatz, dort wo sie viel zu futtern bekommen und sehr viel O2.
Bakterien siedeln sich aber nicht nur im Filter an, sondern auch im Wasser alg. besonders hohe konzentration gibt es wohl zwischen den Pflanzenwurzeln im Pflanzfilter. Dort sind sie auch gleich an der richtigen Stelle, den ihre Ausscheidungen erfreuen die Pflanzen um so mehr 
Sollte die Algenblüte zu große Ausmaße annehmen kann man auch wie einige es schon gemacht haben auf Fermentstoffe zurückgreifen. Bemühmal die Suche es gibt dazu einen Interessanten Fred äh Thread.

Was ich jedoch interressant finde ist der Beitrag von heiko_243:


> Die Ecotec ist zumindest schon mal für einen Badebetrieb während des Betriebs der Pumpe zugelassen, sofern man sie entsprechend den Vorschriften installiert:


Diese Pumpen gab es bei unserem Bau noch nicht und ich muß zugeben unsere laufen schon ein paar Tage, so das ich mich nicht weiter um neu endwicklungen aus dem Haus Oase gekümmert habe. Wenn diese trotz 230 V eine Zulassung als Badepumpe haben dann wäre das die optimale Wahl für deinen Teich. Vorrausgestezt du hälst dich an die speziellen Einbauforschriften. 

mfg René

_________________

Edit: 
Ich hab mal ebend ein wenig geschaut zu den besagten Pumpen und Zitire mal aus Gebrausanleitung



> Bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung
> Aquamax Gravity Eco 10000, Eco 15000, Eco 20000, im weiteren "Gerät" genannt, und alle anderen Teile aus dem
> Lieferumfang dürfen ausschließlich wie folgt verwendet werden:
> − Als nachgeschaltete Gravitationsfilterpumpe für den Einsatz in schwerkraftbetriebenen Filteranlagen.
> ...



Was den nun eine Pumpe speziell für Koi und Schwimmteiche und dann darf sie doch nicht in Schwimmteichen verwendet werden, sondern nur bei Außenaufstellung???



> − Bevor Sie in das Wasser greifen, immer alle im Wasser befindlichen Geräte spannungsfrei schalten.


Na dann kann ich auch eine günstigere Pumpe verwenden mit endsprechenden Schutzschaltern die die Pumpe allseitig vom Netz trennen.

Da du die Pumpe bestimmt nicht im Wasser rumliegen haben möchtest, ist das Gerät nicht gänzlich ungeeignet, aber dafür gibt es auch alternativen. Bedenke jedoch bei einer Trockenaufstellung mußt du endweder auf eine Schwerkraftfilterung setzen d.h. du muß einen zusätzlichen Filterkeller bauen (wieder das Problem mit versiegelter Fläsche^^) in dem die Filter und Pumpe (diese Reihenfolge in Flußrichtung) eingebaut werden. Oder aber einen speziellen Pumpenkasten so das die Pumpe unter der Wasseroberfläsche steht und von dort in den Filter pumpt.
Beides hat aber einen Hacken wenn der Winter kommt, den dann solten die zuführenden Leitungen absperrbahr (unter Frostgrenze) und endlehrbar sein. Also wie du siehst alles garnet so Simpel.
Ich bin mir jedoch Sicher das wir auch für dich die beste Lösung finden 

mfg René


----------



## heiko_243 (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*



> neu endwicklungen aus dem Haus Oase


Die Ecotec sind von Messner, nicht Oase. Link zur Pumpe Ecotec2-20000
Prinzipiell gibt es noch andere Pumpen die dafür geeignet sind. Wichtig ist die Erdung, die entsprechende Entfernung vom Teich selbst (die >= 2m + Erdung stellen sicher, das der Weg durch das Wasser im Fehlerfall hochohmig genug ist, das Mensch und Tier einen gefahrlosen Fehlerstrom abbekommen, auch wenn der FI/RCD versagt.) und FI/RCD. Ich habe dem Standard 30mA RCD noch einen mit 10mA zugeschaltet, damit beim Versagen des ersten FI noch der 2.te auslösen kann.


----------



## troll20 (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Danke Heiko an die Messner- Pumpen hab ich jetzt nich gedacht, hab nur bei Dr. G... Ecotec und Schwimmteich eingegeben da kommt ua. Oase, darum hab ich dort speziell mal geschaut. Wen es bei denen ohne weiter Probs geht sind ja schon die größten Probleme geschaft 

mfg René

Edit:

@ heiko hast du irgend wo Datenblätter von den Messner Pumpen gefunden?
Ich hab bis jetzt noch keine auf www.messner-pumpen.de gesehen, genauso wenig wie den Punkt für Schwimmteiche geeignet.
Ein Link wäre nett.

mfg René


----------



## Scheiteldelle (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

schau Dir mal Izumi oder Seerose (UP Serie) an. Ich und mein Kollege sind damit sehr zufrieden.
Habe die trocken, jedoch in einem Eimer mit Wasser aufgestellt. 
Preise TOP, Stromverbrauch TOP!


----------



## heiko_243 (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

@Scheiteldelle: Die Seerose-Pumpen sind teurer als die Ecotec und haben eine deutlich höhere Leistungsaufnahme - z.B. Ecotec 10.000 - 120W, Seerose UP150-12V 210W (bei weniger Förderleistung), UFP11000 - 150W, aber kein Vermerk einer Schwimmteicheignung, STP12000 braucht 200W.
Die Izumis sind zwar billiger als die Ecotec, verbrauchen aber mehr und haben anscheinend keine Schwimmteichzulassung. Die würde ich nur verwenden, wenn sie beim Schwimmen allphasig vom Netz getrennt sind bzw. besser in einem normalen Teich.

@troll20: In meinem Link steht "Zertifiziert für den Einsatz an Schwimmteichen"
Naturagart verkauft die Ecotec auch mit dem Vermerk "Schwimmteichzulassung bei Einbau in einen Pumpenschacht". Dort heißt sie NG 10.000 bzw. 13.000. Das dürfte noch die Ecotec ohne "2" sein - zumindest haben sie die Abbildung nicht aktualisiert.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

@heiko
das ließt sich aber wirklich gut. Sollte meine mal kaputt gehen, wäre das auch was für mich.
Sind die neu? Vor vier Jahren gab es nur die Red-Devil, die war mir aber zu teuer.


----------



## heiko_243 (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

@Seiteldelle: Die Ecotec gibt es meines Wissens nach seit gut 3 Jahren (seit März/April 2008 taucht sie in den Online-Shops auf). Naturagart hatte sie IMHO ab dem 2009er Katalog drin. Die Ecotec2 ist neu, ich kann allerdings keinen Unterschied zur vorherigen Ecotec erkennen - die Leistungsdaten sind gleich, nur die Halterung sieht andersfarbig aus.
Schön ist bei dieser Pumpe auch, das man sie mit einem billigen Drehzahlsteller (~30,- EUR) gut bei Bedarf drosseln kann. Ich mache das z.B. wenn der Wasserfall in Betrieb ist.
So weit ich weis ist die Messner MPF (auch mit Schwimmteichzulassung) aber noch länger auf dem Markt als die Ecotec.


----------



## moritze (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Hallo ihr schweift ein wenige ab, eigentlich würde ich nur gern wissen wollen ob ich eine starke Pumpe für eine schnelle Umwälzung des Teiches brauche, dachte auch an die Oberflächenströmung für den Standskimmer  (die  Watt zahl spielt erstmal keine Rolle) oder eher eine komm ich heut nicht komm ich morgen Pumpe, es geht mir um das Prinzip was sie bei diesem Teichvolum (ca. 150 000 Liter) machen soll. Lautet das Prinzip, großer Teich schnelle Umwälzung durch den Filterteich oder ist das eher egal, sollte die Geschwindigkeit der Umwälzung immer gleich sein, von Teich zu Teich?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Moritze

oder gibt es da gar eine Formel? eine Faustregel würde mir ja schon reichen.


----------



## heiko_243 (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Ich nutze eine 10.000er ohne Fische bei 35m³ - das reicht für einen kleinen Standskimmer aus. Bei 150m³ und Fischbesatz finde ich eine 20.000er nicht zu hoch gegriffen. Damit könnte man auch 2 Skimmer an versch, Stellen betreiben um mehr Strömung zu haben. Bei mir reicht es gerade so für ~45m² Oberfläche.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Ich habe in meinem 200 m² Schwimmteich eine Mammutpumpe, wie hier im Detail beschrieben.
Im Gegensatz zu den Werten aus Verkaufsprospekten habe ich meine GEMESSEN:
20 m³ durch einen 160er Rohrskimmer mit 130 W Stromverbrauch sind ein Wert,
der so manchen Elektrohäcksler, der ja doch immer weiter zuwächst, alt aussehen lässt. 
Ins Wasser verläuft kein Strom, sondern nur ein 1/2"-Luftschlauch,
der über eine langlebige und wartungsarme Becker-Vakuumpumpe (Ihbäh um ca. 50 €) angeblasen wird.

Mittlerweile betreibe ich mit der Luftmenge eine zweite Mammutpumpe, die die gesamte Teichoberfläche bewegt 
und damit sämtliche drauf schwimmende Flankerl und Blättchen mit einer sanften Strömung in Richtung Skimmer treibt.


----------



## heiko_243 (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

>20 m³ durch einen 160er Rohrskimmer mit 130 W Stromverbrauch sind ein Wert

Und was für einen Druck liefert die Mammut-Pumpe noch am Ausgang? Vermutlich wenig bis gar nichts.
Für reinen Transport des Wassers im Teich sicher super und sehr tierfreundlich, aber für externe, mehrstufige Filterung, Wasserfälle oder Pflanzenfilter dann eher nicht geeignet.
Die Watt-Angaben der Ecotec stimmen übrigens sehr gut - ebenfalls gemessen.


----------



## Redlisch (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Hallo



heiko_243 schrieb:


> @Seiteldelle: Die Ecotec gibt es meines Wissens nach seit gut 3 Jahren (seit März/April 2008 taucht sie in den Online-Shops auf). Naturagart hatte sie IMHO ab dem 2009er Katalog drin. Die Ecotec2 ist neu, ich kann allerdings keinen Unterschied zur vorherigen Ecotec erkennen - die Leistungsdaten sind gleich, nur die Halterung sieht andersfarbig aus.
> .



Davor waren es ECO X von Messner die bei NG im Katalog waren, habe die ECO X 10000 -->  NG 10000

Axel


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Am letzten Ende des letzten Rohres liefert JEDE Pumpe genau gar keinen Druck 
und wenn man keinen Wasserfall realisieren will sondern sein __ Filtersystem widerstandsarm auslegt,
ist eine Mammutpumpe prima geeignet und auch Bachläufen oder Pflanzenfiltern hilft sie mir ihrer hohen Volumenleistung auf die Sprünge. 
Völlig gleichgültig ist dabei, ob diese Pumpe vor oder nach dem Filter situiertiert ist,
denn ein Verlegen, wie es bei den schmutzempfindlichen Kreiselpumpen leicht vorkommt,
ist bei der Mammutpumpe nahezu ausgeschlossen.
Ihr ganz großer Vorteil ist ihre lange Betriebszeit, denn im Gegensatz zu Kreiselpumpen wächst sie nicht zu.
Diese muss man doch immer wieder mal zerlegen und reinigen, weil ihre Leistung abgefallen ist;
das erspar ich mir gern: Bis ein 100er-Rohr zugewachsen ist, vergehen Jahre!


----------



## heiko_243 (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

>Am letzten Ende des letzten Rohres liefert JEDE Pumpe genau gar keinen Druck
hm - ich glaube du willst die Frage einfach nicht beantworten. Oder kannst du sie nicht beantworten - ich fragte auf jeden Fall nach dem Druck am Ausgang der Pumpe, nicht nach 100m 1"-Leitung ...

In jedem System gibt es einen Druckverlust und die Pumpe muss diesen bei gewünschter Durchflußmenge aufbringen - dir brauche ich doch wohl nicht sagen, das das grundlegend für die Wahl der Pumpe ist, wozu sonst bräuchte man sonst die Kennlinien.

Ob man ein widerstandarmes __ Filtersystem einsetzen kann oder nicht ist ein ganz anderes Thema und vom gewünschten Teich, bauchlichen Gegebenheiten, finanziellen Möglichkeiten etc. gleichermaßen abhängig. 

>Bachläufen

Dann aber doch wohl nur, wenn kaum Höhengefälle da ist, oder?
Da hilft dann auch kein noch so widerstandarmes Leitungssystem.

 >oder  Pflanzenfiltern hilft sie mir ihrer hohen Volumenleistung auf die  Sprünge. 
Im Neuzustand sicher, aber wie sieht es aber nach einiger Zeit aus, wenn der Filter genügend Sediment abgesetzt hat?

>Diese muss man doch immer wieder mal zerlegen und reinigen, weil ihre Leistung abgefallen ist;

Das ist mir persönlich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht als Problem aufgefallen - die Pumpe läuft bisher völlig wartungsfrei, allerdings mit Vorfilter - allein schon den Tieren zu liebe.
Den Hauptvorteil der Mammutpumpen sehe ich in der Tierfreundlichkeit. Bei herkömmlichen Pumpen für Gravitationssysteme ist der Stromverbrauch zumindest auch nicht wesentlich höher.


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Hallo Moritze,
nach einiger Zeit Schweigen kannst Du Dich vor Antworten ja gar nicht mehr retten! 
Meine Meinung zum Thema ist die, dass Du Dich beim Thema Filterdurchfluß an die Koiteichbesitzer halten solltest, die einen vergleichbaren Bestand haben. Umgekehrt wirst Du auf Dauer einiges für Deinen "Tierbestand" im Teich tun müssen, oder die Filterleistung anpassen .
Die Wasserfilterung für einen "reinen" Schwimmteich tritt da eher zurück. Meine Vorbemerkung finde ich auch deshalb wichtig, weil Dein Filtergraben für einen gut besetzten Fischteich vergleichsweise klein ist, Du also bei hohem Fischbestand auf entsprechende Filterleistung angewiesen bist.
Für Deinen angedachten Besatz ist das allerdings kein Thema.. . Peter als ein Freund der "Luftheber" hat Dir seine Pumpe schon schmackhaft gemacht. Wenn Du so ein Teil verbauen kannst, dann ist das o. k. Den gleichen Strombedarf pro Förderleistung haben die Oase Optimax-Reihe, oder auch Rohrpumpen. Letztere lassen sich auch in einem "hohen" NG-ZST einbauen (über Kopf, sofern der Hersteller das erlaubt, oder über einen erhöhten Auslaß).
Die NG-Filter sind für recht kleine Teiche dimensioniert, und daher wirst Du mit diesen keine Freude haben... :?.
Wenn Du zusätzlich zum Filterteich eine Filterung benötigen solltest, dann wäre ein Selbstbau die preiswerte Wahl. Ich würde einen solchen Filter hinter den Filtergraben plazieren, das vereinfacht die Vorfilterung, und verringert den Aufwand für die biologische Filterung. Dazu müsstest Du freilich die Verbindung Filtergraben zu Teich am Auslauf unterbrechen. Die Pumpe am ZST herauszunehmen, und alle Schieber zu öffnen, sollte nicht das Problem sein, wenn Du am Skimmer eine separate Pumpe betreibst. Da Dein Teich sehr groß ist, wäre es ohnehin eine gute Idee, mehr als einen Skimmer und eine separate Skimmerpumpe zu betreiben - meine Vermutung.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*



heiko_243 schrieb:


> In jedem System gibt es einen Druckverlust und die Pumpe muss diesen bei gewünschter Durchflußmenge aufbringen - dir brauche ich doch wohl nicht sagen, das das grundlegend für die Wahl der Pumpe ist, wozu sonst bräuchte man sonst die Kennlinien.


Sicher hat eine Mammutpumpe eine sehr FLACHE Pumpenkennlinie,
d.h. mit zunehmender Förderhöhe (Gegendruck) geht der Volumenstom schnell zurück.
Manche nennen das im Gegensatz zu "Druckpumpen" auch "Strömungspumpen",
eine Einteilung, bei der irgendwo ein reichlich willkürlicher Trennstrich gezogen wird
und die ein Pumpendiagramm natürlich nicht ersetzt. 
(Ich werde heuer im Sommer versuchen, eines für die Mammute zu messen.)

Die elektrisch in eine Pumpe hineingesteckte Leistung wird für 3 Faktoren verwendet:

die reine Hebeleistung (Volumenstrom x Förderhöhe)
die Reibung in den Rohren und im Filter* (Volumenstrom² x Strömungswiderstand)
und in die Verluste in der Pumpe (abhängig vom Betriebspunkt).
*) Die Reibungsverluste in den Rohren und im Filter lassen sich auch durch eine virtuelle Förderhöhe ausdrücken.

3) hat man durch die Wahl der dem gesamten System entsprechenden Pumpe im Griff,
2) durch die RICHTIGE strömungsgünstige Dimensionierung der Verrohrung und des Filters
und wer keinen Wasserfall oder ein munter über den steilen Hang runterglucksendes Bächlein realisieren will,
sollte für 1) keine Stromkosten verplempern. Damit sind die danebenstehenden Regentonnen erledigt;
ich habe da schon Anlagen gesehen, wo 3/4 der Stromkosten einfach in Reibung versickern
und nicht für Volumenstrom sorgen, de ja eigentlich unser Ziel ist!

Bei Pumpen für Gravitationssysteme ist deshalb der Stromverbrauch GRUNDSÄTZLICH wesentlich höher.
Ein widerstandarmes __ Filtersystem einzusetzen ist damit KEIN "_ganz anderes Thema_",
sondern die einzig sinnvolle Entscheidung, die bereits am Anfang der Planung gefällt werden muss,
um nicht während der gesamten Betriebsdauer sein Stromgeld zum Fenster rauszuschmeissen.
Es NICHT vom gewünschten Teich, "_bauchlichen_" Gegebenheiten, finanziellen Möglichkeiten etc. abhängig,
sondern halt ein bissl mehr Aufwand, als ein paar schirche Tonnen in den Garten zu stellen,
was für den Schwimteich des Threaderstellers ohnehin nicht in Frage kommt. 

So ist es sehr leicht möglich, ein Filtersystem zu realisieren, das einem Gegendruck von 10 ... 20 cm entspricht
und DAS pumpt ein Mammut locker!



> >Bachläufen
> 
> Dann aber doch wohl nur, wenn kaum Höhengefälle da ist, oder?
> Da hilft dann auch kein noch so widerstandarmes Leitungssystem.


Klar, aber wie Kollegen hier im Forum eindrucksvoll zeigen,
kann das statt einem armseeligen Getröpfel durchaus wie ein kleiner Fluss wirken,
in den sogar die Fische einschwimmen können! 
Auch für Pflanzenfilter reichen 20 cm Förderhöhe leicht.

Völlig wartungsfrei laufende Kreiselpumpen sind mir noch nicht untergekommen;
ein Vorfilter hilft dabei nur marginal (der legt sich dann eh zu und drosselt die Leistung weiter),
da Bilomassen und sogar kleine __ Muscheln erstaunlicherweise IN der Kreiselkammer und sogar am Pumpenrad aufwachsen,
wo sie ein stark negativen Einfluss auf die Förderleistung haben.


----------



## Janski (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Also Peter,

mit der Reibung hast du recht.
Aber seit wann verbraucht ein __ Filtersystem in Gravitation mehr Strom als ein gepumptes.
Man setzt doch Gravitationsfiltersysteme ein um Strom zu sparen.



MfG
Jan


----------



## Redlisch (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Hallo,



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Völlig wartungsfrei laufende Kreiselpumpen sind mir noch nicht untergekommen;
> ein Vorfilter hilft dabei nur marginal (der legt sich dann eh zu und drosselt die Leistung weiter),
> da Bilomassen und sogar kleine __ Muscheln erstaunlicherweise IN der Kreiselkammer und sogar am Pumpenrad aufwachsen,
> wo sie ein stark negativen Einfluss auf die Förderleistung haben.



Kann es sein das du da etwas zu schwarz siehst ?

Meine Pumpen sind seit 4 Jahren im Teich, eine hatte ich letzte Woche mal aufgemacht - da sie durch eine andere ersetzt wurde. Die Pumpe war innen sauber ohne Anhaftungen ...
Ich hätte da jetzt Kalkränder etc. vermutet, aber nichts bis auf einen dünnen Biofilm, und dieser ist ja an allem was länger als ne Woche bei mir im Wasser ist.
Die Pumpe sitzt übringens im Wasser in einem Pumpenschacht und dieser hat einen 10mm Vorfilter. Sollte dieser sich so zusätzen wie du sagst, so wäre das am schlürfen der Pumpe zuhören - da sie dann Luft saugt.

Axel


----------



## moritze (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Hallo Axel, habe mir mal eben dein Teich angesehen, du hast mein Respekt! Hätte da mal ein Parr Fragen, hast du keine Probleme das dir der Sand an den Hängen und auf den Pflanzterrassen Abrutscht, hast du auf der Verbundmatte nur den Kies / Lehmgemisch aufgetragen? Spült das nicht weg. Gehst du da auch schwimmen? Oder ist das ein reiner Fischteich? Bis du mit deiner Pumpen Wahl zufrieden oder hätte sie eine Nummer größer sein können?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Moritze


----------



## Redlisch (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*



moritze schrieb:


> hast du keine Probleme das dir der Sand an den Hängen und auf den Pflanzterrassen Abrutscht, hast du auf der Verbundmatte nur den Kies / Lehmgemisch aufgetragen?



Ich habe garkeine Verbundmatte, nur Vlies und Ufermatten. Auch habe ich kein Kies, sondern Sand (Wesersand)/Lehm gemisch.
Es ist noch 4 Jahren noch alles Weis/Gelb vom Sand. An den Pflanzstufen halten es die Wurzeln der div. Pflanzen fest.




moritze schrieb:


> Spült das nicht weg. Gehst du da auch schwimmen? Oder ist das ein reiner Fischteich?



Wir gehen auch Schwimmen, ich lieber mit Brille,Schnorchel und Flossen 
Die Fische stört das nicht, ist eher ein hilight im Teich, vor allen Fische <30 cm schwimmen uns im Abstand von 1/2 Meter immer hinterher 
Adere __ Fliegen weit weg um mit Fischen zu Tauchen, wir haben das im Garten ...




moritze schrieb:


> Bis du mit deiner Pumpen Wahl zufrieden oder hätte sie eine Nummer größer sein können?
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Moritze



Die Pumpen reichten bisher voll aus, an der Technik kam jetzt noch der Selbstbauvlieser hinzu, muß bei gelegenheit mal mein Album auffrischen.

Axel


----------



## moritze (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Pumpen?
Wie viele hast du denn, bitte nenne mir die tech. Daten und den Zweck der Pumpen (ob Skimmer  oder…..) und wo und wie hast du sie aufgestellt? Foto wäre echt geil!!!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Moritze


----------



## Redlisch (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Hallo,

1. Draußen:
NG Zielsaugtechnik (2* Tiefpunkt + Skimmer) -->Filterteich-->Oase 16000 eco (im Pumpenschacht) --> Biotec 36sm --> 300l Helix-Tonne --> 2 Pflanzbecken--> Bachlauf-->Teich

2. Im Blockhausanbau:
Sommer:
Teich --> Pumpe (16000 eco [bis letzte Woche 10000er Messner]) am Grund + Skimmer --> UVC --> Vliesfilter (eigenbau) --> 40l Helix --Teich
 WW: Parallel EWS

Winter: 
Teich --> Pumpe am Grund (auf 2-3m³/h gedrosselt) ---> 3kw Heizung (+5°C) --> Vlieser (eigenbau) --> 40l Helix ---> Teich

Alle Pumpen sind über Fernbedienung regelbar.

Axel


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*



Janski schrieb:


> Also Peter,
> 
> mit der Reibung hast du recht.
> Aber seit wann verbraucht ein __ Filtersystem in Gravitation mehr Strom als ein gepumptes.
> Man setzt doch Gravitationsfiltersysteme ein um Strom zu sparen.


Hallo Jan,
du hast natürlich recht;
Ich habe da die Begriffe verwechselt,
die meiner Meinung nach auch nicht gut beschreibend sind:
Beide Systeme sind eigentlich "gepumpt" und beide funktionieren nur durch die Gravitation.
Sorry.

Zum Zuwachsen von Kreiselpumpen:
Ich glaub dem Axel schon, aber offenbar ist das von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich,
denn bei einem Freund sind die Pumpenräder nach einem Jahr derartig zu,
dass da absolut nix mehr pumpt! Das ist dann kein Kalk oder eingesaugte Stoffe, 
sondern Biologie, die da drin gewachsen ist, u.a. kleine __ Muscheln.
(Warum die auf dem Pumpenrad nicht schwindelig werden, weiß ich nicht!)
Sehr schwierig zu reinigen ist das nicht - nur lästig
und außerdem bremst das Zeug schon vorher den Volumenstrom mächtig.

Tatsache ist:
Auch wenn die Mammutpumpe leistungsstark und konkurrenzlos billig ist,
gibt´s für die keine Lobby - an der verdient kein einschlägiger Fachhandel:
Die Luftpumpe und die paar Kanalrohre kauft man nicht im Teichzubehörgeschäft,
weshalb die einem dort viele Pumpen empfehlen werden,
aber sicher NIE ein Mammut.


----------



## moritze (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Hallo Axel, du schreibst etwas zu Teichisch bitte was ist WW: Parallel EWS?
Und kannst du mir dein Stromverbrauch ca. für dein Teich nennen?
Moritze


----------



## Redlisch (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*



moritze schrieb:


> Hallo Axel, du schreibst etwas zu Teichisch bitte was ist WW: Parallel EWS?


Wahlweise kann ich einen Eiweisabschäumer (Taifun II) parallel zum Vlieser laufen lassen.



moritze schrieb:


> Und kannst du mir dein Stromverbrauch ca. für dein Teich nennen?
> Moritze



Max Leistung wenn alles auf vollen Touren läuft:

Sommer:
2* Oase 16000 eco = 2* 170 W (die eine Pumpe ist i.M. auf ca. 11m³/h gedrosselt, gemessene Stromaufnahme 120 W)
Oase Bitron 72C = 72W (durch den Vlieser könnte ich ihn Abschalten) - Keine / Kaum Schwebealgen im Wasser- klare Sicht bis 2,2m / Grund.
Oase AquaOxy CWS 4800 =65 W

Winter:
im Winter lief an 100h die 3000W Heizung
Pumpe gedrosselt hatte ca. 90 W
Belüfter 65 W

Axel


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Hallo Moritze,
ich vermute mal, dass Du als Antwort hören willst:
für eine "biologische" Filterung benötigst Du nicht mehr als 10 m³/h Leistung, und dazu den passenden Filter. Für die "Reinhaltung" eines so großen Teiches reicht das nicht andeutungsweise, und da wären zeitgesteuert etwa xx m³/h je m Teichlänge und m² Querschnitt nötig (iregendwie so in der Art). Wer kann da helfen? Ich vermute da um 30-50 m³/h Umwälzleistung.


----------



## moritze (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Hallo Rolf,
erst mal Danke für dein Interesse,
Du kennst sicher das Projekt von Thias, er schreibt dass er mit einer 12v Pumpe 6000l/h klarkommt bei ca. 85 m³. Axel alias Redlisch  hingegen hat ein kleines Kraftwerk zu laufen, gut er hat natürlich Fische drin. Wo ist der Mittelweg mit eine Hand voll Fische drin, ich möchte  nur keine ewige Baustelle haben. 
Gruß Moritze


----------



## heiko_243 (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

>Bei Pumpen für Gravitationssysteme ist deshalb der Stromverbrauch GRUNDSÄTZLICH wesentlich höher.

Du gibst 130W bei 20m³/h bei deiner Mammutpumpe an, eine Optimax, Ecotec-Plus oder ähnliche brauchen ~120-145W bei etwas steiler Kennlinie und etwas weniger Durchfluß. "Wesentlich" höher bedeutet bei mir was anderes.

>Ein widerstandarmes __ Filtersystem einzusetzen ist damit KEIN "_ganz anderes Thema_",
sondern die einzig sinnvolle Entscheidung, die bereits am Anfang der Planung gefällt werden muss

Natürlich ist es sinnvoll es möglichst widerstandsarm zu machen, das heißt aber nicht, das es automatisch immer widerstandsarm genug für eine (sehr) flache Pumpenkennlinie ist. Dazu gibt es viel zu viele andere Anforderungen die damit konkurrieren und u.a. auch Kosten verursachen. 

>sondern halt ein bissl mehr Aufwand, als ein paar schirche Tonnen in den Garten zu stellen, was für den Schwimteich des Threaderstellers ohnehin nicht in Frage kommt. 

Du machst es dir zu einfach. Es gibt doch wohl noch ein wenig mehr wie nur Tonnen ...

>So ist es sehr leicht möglich, ein Filtersystem zu realisieren, das einem Gegendruck von 10 ... 20 cm entspricht und DAS pumpt ein Mammut locker!
Ich zweifele nicht daran, das es solche Filtersysteme gibt, aber sehr wohl daran, das für jeden Teich und jede Gegebenheit ein solcher Filter exisitert.

>Auch für Pflanzenfilter reichen 20 cm Förderhöhe leicht.
Im Neuzustand ja, mit Sediment wohl eher nicht. Außer die Fläche ist entsprechend groß, aber da sind wir wieder bei den baulichen Gegebenheiten.

>Völlig wartungsfrei laufende Kreiselpumpen sind mir noch nicht untergekommen;
ein Vorfilter hilft dabei nur marginal (der legt sich dann eh zu und drosselt die Leistung weiter).

Wenn dir 20 Jahre Laufzeit genug sind, kann ich dir einige Teiche mit enstsprechenden Pumpen zur Besichtigung anbieten. Vorfilter heißt bei mir aber nicht "Korb mit 8mm Maschenweite" und der Vorfilter ist auch nicht wartungsfrei (ein Skimmerkorb ist aber ohnehin nicht als wartungsfrei zu bezeichnen).

Peter, du setzt voraus (zumindest kommt das regelmässig so rüber), das jeder immer das theoretische Optimum realisieren kann und ignorierst dabei gewissentlich, das dem eben durch Randbedingungen nicht immer so ist. 
Ich könnte an meinem Teich keine Tonnen, Becken oder was auch immer neben oder im Teich platzieren und mein Pflanzenfilter könnte auch nicht größer als die vorhandenen 8m² ausfallen um Gegendruck durch Sedimente zu vermeiden. Die Technik könnte auch an keinem anderen Platz stehen als in der angrenzenden Garage und muss daher bei mir 10m Leitung, 1 Skimmer, einen Vorfilter, einen Grob- und Feinfilter und schließlich den Pflanzenfilter überwinden. 
Variationspunkte gab es dabei wenige, die Kreiselpumpe läuft im Mittel trotzdem nur mit 40W, der Vorfilter bedarf nicht mehr als alle 2-3 Tage mal ein kurzes Ausspülen (1-2min). __ Schnecken, __ Libellen etc. habe ich bis jetzt nur im Vorfilter gefunden. Nicht mit dem blosen Auge sichtbare Tiere ausgenommen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Hi Heiko!
Die Oase Optimax und die Meßner Ecotec-Plus sind zweifellos gute Pumpen,
wobei erstere bei niedrigerem Stromverbrauch deutlich weniger fördert
und zweitere bei höherem Stromverbrauch vergleichbare Fördermengen liefert 
- zumindest laut ihren vom Hersteller angegebenen technischen Daten, 
der die selbstverständlich unter Idealbedingungen (Förderhöhe Null, keine Rohrleitungen dran, ...) ermittelt hat.
(Genauso wie die maximale Förderhöhe: Das ist in der Regel DIE Höhe, wo genau NIX mehr rauskommt!  )
Die 20 m³ pro Stunde meiner Mammutpumpe sind dagegen in der Realität gemessene Werte,
wobei saugseitig ein Rohrskimmer "bremst" und hintendran gute 15 m Rohrleitung mit 360° an Bögen.
Man sollte also die verschiedenen Pumpen bitte unter den SELBEN Bedingungen vergleichen!

Wenn man die Neupreise vergleicht, sind in den Anschaffungskosten keine so gravierenden Unterschiede, 
aber die erwähnten Bscker-Vakuumpumpen sind in der Industrie weit verbreitet
und finden sich - da sie sehr langlebig sind - sehr oft um wenig Geld im Ihbäh.

Ein widerstandarmes __ Filtersystem IST automatisch immer widerstandsarm genug für eine flache Pumpenkennlinie,
sonst verdient es seinen Namen nicht 
und auch bei der Verrohrung lässt sich einiges holen:
Nur 10 cm Niveauunterschied lassen durch ein 10 m langes 100er-Rohr satte 30 m³/h fliessen!
Wird reichen, oder?
Die Mehrkosten halten sich dabei mehr als im Rahmen und werden locker dadurch eingespielt,
dass man meist die gleiche Leistung mit der nächstkleineren, nächstbilligeren Pumpe mit weniger Stromverbrauch erreicht.
Ein Filtersystem, das einem Gegendruck von 10 ... 20 cm entspricht,
ist eben für für jeden Teich und jede Gegebenheit realisierbar.

Auch für Pflanzenfilter reichen 20 cm Förderhöhe leicht: 
Man muss sich halt von der Verrohrungsvariante im Schotter verabschieden,
die aufgrund mangelnder Wartungsmöglichkeit ohnehin eine dürftige Lösung darstellt.
Überleg mal, wieviel Wasser bei der Höhendifferenz durch eine kleine Schotterbank fliesst,
auch wenn die schon ein bissl mit Sediment verschlurzt ist!
Dafür muss die Fläche gar nicht besonders groß sein - siehe auch hier:
https://reflex.at/~biolab/unterseiten/studienseiten/rieglgasse.htm
Mit deinen 8 m² Pflanzenfilter wirst du so ENORME Filterwirkung erreichen!

20 Jahre Laufzeit, völlig ohne Wartung, kann ich mir mit KEINER Pumpe vorstellen und glaub´s schlicht nicht.
Dass man einen wirkungsvollen Vorfilter besser nicht als "Korb mit 8mm Maschenweite" realisiert,
weiss ich und ich weiss auch, dass man das trotzdem sehr sehr oft findet.
(Den mit dem Skimmer zu vermischen, halte ich übrigends für eine Schnapsidee;
ausser im Miniteich hat so eine Skimmer-Filter-Pumpe keine Daseinsberechtigung:
Eierlegende Wollmilchsäue sind immer voller schwächelnder Kompromisse!)
Der ideale Vorfilter ist wohl ein Bogensieb - auch nicht wartungsfrei, aber praktisch selbstreinigend.
Der Nachteil ist aber auch hier, dass er leider zusätzlich mindestens 25 cm Föderhöhe schluckt,
d.h. Pumpenleistung und damit Strom kostet.

Du hast schon recht: Ich setze voraus (und hoffe, das kommt so rüber), 
dass jeder immer das theoretische Optimum ANSTREBEN soll und zu realisieren versucht;
je weiter wir ABSEITS dieses theoretischen Optimums arbeiten,
umso mehr verschwenden wir unser sauerverdientes Geld. (Ohne jemanden direkt anzusprechen:
Das darf zwar jeder gern tun, aber soll das aber dann nicht anderen als tolle Lösung verkaufen!)

Die Technik in der angrenzenden Garage unterzubringen, ist dabei MEHRFACHE Verschwendung,
denn dieser umbaute Raum hat ordentlich gekostet und sollte statt der Pritschelei besser Motorräder beherbergen.
Besser ist der Filter eingebuddelt neben dem Teich - eine billige Lösung sind dabei diese 500 Liter-Regentonnen,
die in einem Nachmittag zu beerdigen sind. (Spart auch das Fitnesscenter!)
Dass damit  10 m bremsende Leitung und (wahrscheinlich) 1 m völlig nutzlose Förderhöhe wegfallen können, 
spricht für diese Lösung.

Dass deine Kreiselpumpe im Mittel trotzdem nur mit 40 W läuft (Wie hast du denn das gemessen?), 
sagt ohne Angabe des Volumenstromes nichts aus - vielleicht ginge das auch mit weniger?
Schnapp dir einen Kübel und eine Stoppuhr und du weisst es!
Dabei schrecken mich aber die 40 W nicht wirklich (= ca. 70 € pro Jahr), 
denn manche Leute buttern da HUNDERTE W in ihren Teich
und da will ich von der Teichheizung nicht reden!


----------



## heiko_243 (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Hi Peter,

im Prinzip liegen wir in den Meinungen nicht weit auseinander, ich mag lediglich deine - meiner Meinung nach -  etwas überzogene Schärfe, sprich: deine Kompromisslosigkeit nicht.


> Man sollte also die verschiedenen Pumpen bitte unter den SELBEN Bedingungen vergleichen!


Genau deswegen habe ich den Vergleich auch eingeschränkt "bei etwas steiler Kennlinie und etwas weniger Durchfluß. Die Ecotec-Plus bringt laut Leistungsdiagramm bei 0,25m immerhin noch 18.500l/h, d.h. -8% gegenüber deiner Mammut, bei 11,5% Mehrverbrauch. Bereinigt ist deine Mammutpumpe dann 20% verbrauchsämer (gleichen Gegendruck bei dir vorrausgesetzt). Mit "Wesentlich" würde ich persönlich eher +50% betiteln. Manch einer nutzt ja sogar Schwimmbadpumpen, das ist dann wirklich "wesentlich".



> 20 Jahre Laufzeit, völlig ohne Wartung, kann ich mir mit KEINER Pumpe vorstellen und glaub´s schlicht nicht.


Glaube es oder nicht - ich habe letztes Jahr bei meines Vater eine 0815-Standardpumpe die in einem Korb im Teich liegt und einen neben dem Teich stehenden Brunnen speist nach mit Sicherheit 20 Jahren (die habe ich eingebaut, als ich noch dort gewohnt habe) ausgetauscht. Gereinigt wurde die nie.



> Nur 10 cm Niveauunterschied lassen durch ein 10 m langes 100er-Rohr satte 30 m³/h fliessen!


sicher - wenn man ein 100er Rohr unterbringen kann. Ging bei mir wegen der speziellen Steg und Treppenkonstruktion und einiger baulicher Einschränkungen nicht. So liegt nur ein 2" PVC-Schlauch.



> Dafür muss die Fläche gar nicht besonders groß sein - siehe auch hier:


Sorry - aber was soll ich auf dieser Seite sehen? Anscheinend ein Horizontalfilter. Die Literatur findet den Vertikalfilter aber besser, weil effektiver. Ich habe das Prinzip auch andersherum in Betrieb. In der Literatur wird meist am Boden des Vertikalfilters abgesaugt, ich pumpe unten rein. Das sollte zumindest den Filter etwas freier halten als umgekehrt. 



> (Den mit dem Skimmer zu vermischen, halte ich übrigends für eine Schnapsidee;
> ausser im Miniteich hat so eine Skimmer-Filter-Pumpe keine Daseinsberechtigung:


Am Auslauf ist es sicher praktischer, weil widerstandärmer und wartungsärmer, aber das muss man erst mal so installieren können. Wenn ich eine zweite Pumpe für den Filter bräuchte wäre das ja alles wieder nonsens. Also mußte EINE Pumpe bei mir Skimmer und Filtergraben betreiben. Bevor ich aber vertikal durch den Pflanzengraben durchdrücke, will ich lieber vorgefiltert haben statt Sediment in den Filter zu schieben.
So habe ich halt einen Skimmerkorb, der mit feinmaschigem Netz überzogen ist. Das reicht immerhin für 2-4 Tage Reinigungsintervall (was dank Sitz direkt unter dem Steg in 1 Minute erledigt ist) - von 1-2 Wochen im Herbst mal abgesehen. Die Grobfilter (Druckfilter) in der Garage halten gut 2-3 Wochen bevor eine Leistungsveränderung an der Pumpe zu beobachten ist (Veränderung des Wasserfalls; Leistungsveränderung)



> Die Technik in der angrenzenden Garage unterzubringen, ist dabei MEHRFACHE Verschwendung,
> denn dieser umbaute Raum hat ordentlich gekostet und sollte statt der Pritschelei besser Motorräder beherbergen.


Falscher Ansatz - von der  Garage wird nur Raum abgezweigt, der ohnehin nicht anders genutzt worden wäre (ich "verschwende" lediglich ein Brett mit 1m x 0.3m in 1m Höhe. Ich habe ja keine großen Tonnen oder ähnliches. Motorräder kommen mir nicht in die Garage - ich fahre mit Eigenantrieb - da kann man übrigens noch viel mehr sparen wie an/mit der Pumpe 
Ich hätte nicht mal so einen Kasten gebaut, wenn nicht Gefälle zum Nachbarn (Erddruck) und verfügbarer Platz für den Teich nicht ohnehin 2 von 3 Wänden der Garage bedingt hätten.



> Besser ist der Filter eingebuddelt neben dem Teich - eine billige Lösung sind dabei diese 500 Liter-Regentonnen,
> die in einem Nachmittag zu beerdigen sind. (Spart auch das Fitnesscenter!)


Ich lade dich gerne ein, in meinem Teichumfeld einen Platz zu finden an dem diese Monstren Platz finden - wie zuvor gesagt - das geht bei mir schlicht nicht. Auf 4 Seiten sind senkrechte Wände - 2x Grundstückgrenze, 1x Garage, 1x Hauswand - und der Teich geht bis an diese Wände. Jeder verfügbare Raum ist genutzt, sei es für Stege, Terasse, Technik, Pflanzen oder Teich. Hätte ich mal eben 200m² freie Fläche für einen Teich würde mein Entwurf freilich anders aussehen.
Ich habe 20to an Lava und Kies geschleppt, 25to Beton selbst angerührt und in die Schaltsteine gefüllt, die auch nochmal gut 10to gewogen haben, dazu noch 18 Leimbinder a' 12*16*500cm und die gesamte Teichfolie + Flies. Ohne Helfer wohlgemerkt ....
Das bringen ein paar 500l-Tönnchen auch nicht mehr den Kick.



> Dass deine Kreiselpumpe im Mittel trotzdem nur mit 40 W läuft (Wie hast du denn das gemessen?)


Leistungsmesser und mittlerweile auch über 1 Jahr mit dem separaten Stromzähler.
Den Volumenstrom kann ich durch den Filter nicht einfach messen, lediglich über den Wasserfall, da sonst der Gegendruck nicht stimmt. Am Wasserfall (in 60cm Höhe) erreiche ich 8000l/h. Mein Leistungmesser bewegt sich bei beiden Zweigen zwischen 119W und 120W, der Gegendruck sollte daher nicht wesentlich anders sein. Das sollten so gute 1.4m Wassersäule sein.
Die Pumpe hat auch im Wasserfallbetrieb 1 Skimmer mit Vorfilter und 2 parallel geschaltete Druckfilter mit Grobfiltermatten zu durchlaufen (Sifi ging nicht, weil ich nur mit Druck betreiben kann durch die Garagenaufstellung -> Aufstellung unterhalb des Wasserspiegels). Weiterhin muss sie noch durch die 2" Verrohrung und ein Kugelmotorventil und mehrere Absperrhähne drücken. Am Wasserfall reduziert sich gar der Querschnitt auf 1" (Außenmaß !).
Die 40W ergeben sich aus 20min an/40min aus-Taktung per Zeitschaltuhr. Das läuft bei dieser Durchflußmenge besser als mit gedrosselter Leistung den Skimmer zu betreiben und sammelt recht gut ein. Die Ergebnisse waren bei Dauerlauf nicht merkbar anders. Der Teich würde von den paar Badetagen mal abgesehen auch gut ohne Pumpe laufen - Fischbesatz gibt es nicht. Nach den ersten 2 Wochen war und blieb er klar bis zum Grund. Lediglich mit ein paar Fadenalgen wegen des sehr Phosphat-haltigen Leitungswassers habe ich noch zu kämpfen. Die Pflanzen gewinnen aber allmälich die Oberhand 
Meine Garagen-Filtertechnik dient folglich nur der Vermeidung von Sediment und dem Abskimmen. 
Daher wäre mir ein Sifi auch am liebsten gewesen - die Mammutpumpe würde mir auch gefallen, wenn ich denn wüßte, wie ich sie in meinem Teich einsetzen könnte. Ich habe nicht einfach so zum Spaß, aus Unwissenheit oder Protz eine Pumpe gewählt, die auch den entsprechenden Druck aufbringt.



> Dabei schrecken mich aber die 40 W nicht wirklich (= ca. 70 € pro Jahr),


Die Pumpe läuft nur 7 Monate im Jahre, was etwa 40 € im Jahr bedeutet. Von Herbst bis Frühjahr ist der Teich sich selbst überlassen.
Das Einsparpotential liegt daher trotz nicht optimaler Technik jährlich gerade mal bei 2-5% der Pumpenkosten.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Hi Heiko,
im Prinzip liegen wir in den Meinungen wirklich nicht weit auseinander, 
nur schleichen sich halt in der schriftlichen Kommunikation leicht Mißverständnisse ein: 
Ob 20% wesentlich sind oder erst 50% ist doch nicht DAS Thema,
abgesehen davon, dass die Kreiselpumpe noch immer schmutzempfindlicher ist;
das Mammut pumpt im Herbst das am Wasserspiegel schwimmende Laub ab (ich hab VIEL Laub!)
und das wird dann NACH der Pumpe in einem Korb abgeseiht.

Das mit der Wartungsarmut der Kreiselpumpen erstaunt mich doch; ist das vielleicht vom Wasser abhängig?
Abgesehen von meinen Erfahrungen am Teich eines Freundes
kenne ich diese aufwachsenden Beläge auch aus der Aquaristik und die drosseln ganz schön!

Hast du dir meinen Link ganz durchgelesen?
Der Verfasser ist ein erfahrener Biologe, der weiss, wovon er spricht und das auch messtechnisch verifiziert!
Die Ergebnisse sind doch wirklich beeindruckend, oder?
(Die Literatur, die den Vertikalfilter besser findet, müsste schon vergleichbar fundiert sein!)
Natürlich kenn ich deine Anlage nicht, aber wenn du von 8 m² Pflanzenfilter schreibst,
schaut mir das doch so aus, als wäre dieser extrem gegendruckarme Filter auch bei dir realisierbar! 
Eine zweite Pumpe braucht´s dazu gar nicht, 
aber dass du den groben Dreck abfilterst und nicht in den Pflanzenfilter drückst,  ist nur sinnvoll.
Der mit feinmaschigem Netz überzogene Skimmerkorb ist halt eine grundsätzlich suboptimale Improvisation,
aber für hintennach mag das ein tauglicher Kompromiss sein.

Ich weiss ja nicht, warum du kein 100er-Rohr unterbringst und das ist ja auch vielleicht gar nicht nötig,
aber durch einen 10 m langen 50er-Schlauch lassen 10 cm Niveauunterschied immerhin 4,7 m³/h fliessen - auch nicht schlecht!
Soll da unbedingt MEHR Wasser durch, so bezahlt man das eben mit einer teureren Pumpe und mehr Verbrauch.

Ob 500 Litzer-Regentonnen Monstren sind, ist relativ (mit wären sie zu klein),
aber sowas lässt sich oft sehr gut im Garten verbuddeln oder in die Terrasse integrieren (wie auch die 100er-Rohre), 
... WENN man es bei der Planung berücksichtigt und mit einbetoniert.
Aber gerade in dieser Phase hatten wir alle eben noch viel weniger Erfahrung als jetzt!*

Welche Pumpe ist das jetzt mit den 120 Watt für 8000l/h bei 1,4 m Förderhöhe?.


**) Auch in meinem Teich schlummern 9 m Drainageschlauch vergraben in Grobkies zur vertikalen Durchströmung:
Der Durchströmungswiderstand ist so hoch, dass die Propellerpumpe nach kurzer Zeit mit über 30 cm Unterduck ansaugte
und dabei einen unbefriedigenden Volumenstrom förderte.
Eine Rückspülsteuerung (29 min saugen, 1 min rückspülen) hat das nur geringfügig verbessert;
in der Aquaristik hat man die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht: Das legt sich schnell zu.


----------



## heiko_243 (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Hi Peter,

klar geht es nicht primär um die genaue Definition von "wesentlich".
Es ist auch keine Frage, das eine Kreiselpumpe schmutzempfindlicher ist - dazu habe ich schon zu viele Keller ausgepumpt (und die Pumpen dabei geschrottet).

Ich zweifel auch nicht daran, das die Mammutpumpe da - zumindest wenn man ohne Sprudelstein arbeitet - das Optimum darstellt. Eigentlich hätte ich auch gar nichts auf dein Posting erwidert, denn die Mammutpumpen hast du ja schon länger vorgestellt, aber es war einfach der Unterton deines Postings der mich herausgefordert hat, klar zu stellen, das die Mammutpumpe nicht die allheil-bringende Lösung für ALLE Fälle ist 

>Das mit der Wartungsarmut der Kreiselpumpen erstaunt mich doch; ist das vielleicht vom Wasser abhängig?

Kann schon sein. Die zwei Teiche die ich als wartungsfrei seit 20 Jahren bezüglich der Pumpen kenne, kenne ich auch als algenfrei bzw extrem algenarm (bis auf einen Grundrasen auf der Folie). Beide sind nicht groß (3 und 5m³), mit Goldfischen voll (~20 Stk) und bis zum Rand mit Pflanzen voll. Der Teich meines Vater ist eine schier unerschöpfliche Quelle für __ Hornblatt (was bei mir derzeit aber noch nicht recht wachsen will).
An Wasserwechsel kann ich mich nicht erinneren. Diese Teiche laufen einfach - so wie die Pumpen darin. In beiden Teichen dienen die Pumpen nur zur Verlustigung der Besitzer, nicht zum Filtern. Das bedeutet aber natürlich auch, das sie nicht 24h/Tag laufen. Bei 24h-Betrieb wären die Pumpen sicher nicht so lange gelaufen. Aber zumindest waren Bio- oder Kalkablagerungen kein Thema. Die letzte ist im vorigen Jahr den normalen Verschleißtod gestorben (Motor defekt).



> (Die Literatur, die den Vertikalfilter besser findet, müsste schon vergleichbar fundiert sein!)


So wie der Verfasser in deinem Link schreibt, wollte ich es aus optischen Gründen nicht realisieren. Für eine gute und möglichst vollständige horizontale Durchströmung muss bis an oder über den Wasserspiegel aufggeschottert werden und meine gemauerte Abgrenzung zwischen Pflanz- und Schwimmbereich müßte erhöht und verstärkt werden (die steht nur auf der Folie und würde mir dem Gewicht des zusätzlichen Kies wohl einfach umkippen). Das würde aber bedeuten, das die verfügbare (sichtbare) Wasseroberfläche deutlich kleiner wäre. Dagegen hätte ich allein rein optisch was einzuwenden.
Bei der vertikalen Filterung kann ich ohne Aufschotterung auch die ganze Fläche aktivieren, sprich: durchströmen. Der Autor schreibt das er den Schotter durch eine Drainageschlange von unten mit einer starken Pumpe reinigt/reinigen will. Das ist ja mein Standard-Verfahren und genauso relaisiert, nicht ausschließlich zum Reinigen.
Derzeit bildet auch nicht der Pflanzenfilter den Hauptgegendruck, sondern die eingeschränkt wählbare Vorfilterung in der Garage.
Ich stelle mir nur vor, das sich das nach einigen Jahren ändern könnte. Wenn es soweit kommen sollte, muss ich mir sicher die Frage stellen, ob ich das so lasse und nur reinige oder anders gestalte. Allerdings ist mir nicht klar, warum eine horizontale Filterung weniger Probleme machen sollte - durch den Kies + Sediment muss das Wasser auch und die Fläche ist dabei noch geringer. Wenn man freilich einen Bypass hat (-> Kies nicht bis zur Wasseroberfläche oder weiter oben gelegene Teile besser durchströmbar), wird die Hydraulik besser, aber auch die Durchströmung des Kies schlechter. 



> Der mit feinmaschigem Netz überzogene Skimmerkorb ist halt eine grundsätzlich suboptimale Improvisation


Keine Frage, nur ist mir noch nichts besseres eingefallen, weil die Kreiselpumpe in dieser Konstellation halt Pflicht ist. Und bevor ich die Tiere bis in die Filtermatten schicke ...



> Ich weiss ja nicht, warum du kein 100er-Rohr unterbringst und das ist ja auch vielleicht gar nicht nötig


Ich habe unter meinem Steg genau für ein 100er Rohr Platz. Allerdings kreuzen auf dem Weg zum Pflanzbereich ein paar bauseits vorhandene, nicht verlegbare Abwasser- und Regenrohre den Weg. Und das gerade an einer Stelle, an der unter dem Steg kein Teich, sondern Beton ist.



> aber durch einen 10 m langen 50er-Schlauch lassen 10 cm Niveauunterschied immerhin 4,7 m³/h fliessen


Wenn ich den Gegendruck nicht vorher grob ausgerechnet hätte, dann hätte ich auch nicht die Pumpe so gekauft. Prinzipiell paßt es schon in der derzeitigen Gesamtkonstellation. Ich bin ja auch nicht unglücklich damit - es funktioniert eigentlich alles gut.
Das ist nur nicht das von dir beschriebene Optimum.



> Soll da unbedingt MEHR Wasser durch


Nein - mehr Wasser braucht es nicht wirklich. Wenn der Skimmer mit weniger noch gut einsammeln würde, würde ich den Durchsatz sogar eher verringern. Nur der Wasserfall braucht die 8000l/h für ein schönes Fließbild.



> Ob 500 Litzer-Regentonnen Monstren sind, ist relativ (mit wären sie zu klein),


Ich bezog das vergleichsweise auf meine 2x 50L-Tönnchen. Wenn man Filter braucht und den Platz hat, sind sie klar den Zwergen vorzuziehen.



> aber sowas lässt sich oft sehr gut im Garten verbuddeln oder in die Terrasse integrieren (wie auch die 100er-Rohre),
> ... WENN man es bei der Planung berücksichtigt und mit einbetoniert.


Hm, du glaubst mir wohl nicht, das es keinen Platz dafür bei mir gibt, oder?
Geplant habe ich gut 12 Monate vor Baubeginn, aber alle Positionen wären zu Lasten der Teichgröße gegangen und das war für mich nicht akzeptabel. Für einen Schwimmteich ist mein Teich ohnehin schon an der untersten Grenze. Baugrund ist hier auch sehr teuer und nicht einfach erweiterbar.
Abgesehen von den vier senkrechten Wändern rund um den Teich gibt es nur noch einen angrenzenden Lichtschacht, der aber 2.5m tiefer liegt und optisch durch die Tonnen verunstaltet worden wäre oder aber gut 30m Leitung (hin- und rück) bis zur nächsten sinnvollen Stelle (Terasse). Die naheliegende Terasse am Teich liegt direkt auf dem Garagendach. Übrig blieben nur Garage und Keller. Da ist mir das Wasser in der Garage weitaus lieber (die Kellerdecke liegt zudem unter dem Wasserspiegel).



> Aber gerade in dieser Phase hatten wir alle eben noch viel weniger Erfahrung als jetzt!*


Das ist absolut richtig. Allerdings würde ich gar nicht so viel anders machen (im Gegensatz zum Hausbau, da trifft das noch mehr zu) - im Prinzip funktioniert es ja und das sogar erstaunlich gut für den Erstentwurf. Ich würde nur teilweise an den Unterwasserverkleidungen der Folie Details anders machen. Aber das ist nur Kosmetik.



> Welche Pumpe ist das jetzt mit den 120 Watt für 8000l/h bei 1,4 m Förderhöhe?.


Messner Ecotec 10.000.



> Auch in meinem Teich schlummern 9 m Drainageschlauch vergraben in Grobkies zur vertikalen Durchströmunger Durchströmungswiderstand ist so hoch, dass die Propellerpumpe nach kurzer Zeit mit über 30 cm Unterduck ansaugte


Das war der Grund, warum ich nicht ansauge, sondern in den Kies (bzw. Lava) reindrücke. Wie das in ein paar Jahren aussieht, weis ich aber auch nicht.
Der Vertikalfilter wurde mir von einem Kläranlagenbauer empfohlen.
Andere Quellen waren u.a.:
http://www.bodenfilter.de/bodenfilt1.htm und
http://www.schwimmteich-selbstbau.de/klaerzone.html


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Hi Heiko!
Also der Link über den Bodenfilter ist echt toll - wahrlich fundiert!
(Ich schau in solchen Fällen gern auf professionelle Anwendungen,
denn im Consumer-Bereich wird oft nur hübsch designter Schrott schöngeredet.)
Allerdings muss man die dort angeführten Vorteile der Vertikaldurchströmung relativieren:
Abgesehen davon, dass die in die andere Richtung durchluten (von oben nach unten),
als du (von unten nach oben), was relativ egal sein sollte.
Völlig klar ist, dass die Nitrifikation als sauerstoffzehrender Vorgang bei Durchströmung dicker Schichten schlechter funktioniert
und das dort angeführte Beispiel einer Horizontaldurchflutung IST definitiv eine dicke Schicht!
So wie das der Heinz Jaksch in seinem Fall realisiert hat und wie ich das auch machen würde, 
fliesst das Wasser quer durch eine Art bepflanzten Damm. (Eventuell sind da auch Gabionen vorstellbar.)
Damit steht den abbauenden Bakterien ein großes sauerstoffversorgtes Substratvolumen zur Verfügung
und es ist trotz Horizontaldurchflutung eine gute Abbauleistung zu erwarten.

Sehr interessant finde ich die in deinem Link propagierte intermittierende Durchflutung,
was doch auch ordentlich Strom spart.
Außerdem denke ich, dass damit der Bewuchs im Inneren der Pumpe kurzgehalten wird:
Was im strömenden Wasser lebt, stirbt bei Stillstand und umgekehrt;
das wird ein wesentlicher Faktor sein, wieso deine Pumpen so lange gehalten haben!

Damit wir uns da nicht falsch verstehen:
Ich meine nicht, dass die Mammutpumpe die Lösung für ALLE Fälle ist;
für Wasserfälle oder plätschernde Bäche auf Hängen ist sicher nicht geeignet.
Wenn jedoch bei der Planung Wert auf ein System mit geringen Druckverlusten gelegt ist,
ist das DIE ideale Pumpe und das kann man nicht genug vertreten,
da die von praktisch ALLEN gewerblichen Fachleuten geflissentlich totgeschwiegen wird,
weil daran nichts zu verdienen ist.

Was die suboptimalen Konstruktionen betrifft - die gibt´s bei mir natürlich auch:
Wer sich abseits ausgetretener Pfade bewegt, kommt nicht rückschlaglos weiter,
wie ja nicht zuletzt meine mißlungene Bodendurchflutung beweist. 
(Die ist übrigends dem von einer renommierten Teichbaufirma gebauten Bodenfilter meines Nachbarn nachempfunden
und hat dort genauso schlecht funktioniert wie bei mir.)
Ich habe dabei die vertikale Durchflutung von oben nach unten gewählt, 
um keine Tiere (zu denen ich auch das Plankton zähle) einzusaugen.
Allerdings lässt sich das auch nicht mit einem Skimmer kombinieren,
aber ich habe die Idee vom Bodenfilter DIESER Art ohnehin ad acta gelegt.
Ich werd mal eine Skizze basteln, wie ich mir das vorstell!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

SO hab ich mir das gedacht:


----------



## Digicat (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Servus Moritze



moritze schrieb:


> Hallo ihr schweift ein wenige ab, eigentlich würde ich nur gern wissen wollen ob ich eine starke Pumpe für eine schnelle Umwälzung des Teiches brauche, dachte auch an die Oberflächenströmung für den Standskimmer  (die  Watt zahl spielt erstmal keine Rolle) oder eher eine komm ich heut nicht komm ich morgen Pumpe, es geht mir um das Prinzip was sie bei diesem Teichvolum (ca. 150 000 Liter) machen soll. Lautet das Prinzip, großer Teich schnelle Umwälzung durch den Filterteich oder ist das eher egal, sollte die Geschwindigkeit der Umwälzung immer gleich sein, von Teich zu Teich?
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Moritze
> 
> oder gibt es da gar eine Formel? eine Faustregel würde mir ja schon reichen.



Faustregel zur Umwälzung:
Koiteich = optimal Volumen/Std.; minimum Volumen/2Std.
Schwimmteich: kommt ganz auf die Gegebenheiten und die Bauweise an ... da gibt es keine Regel.

Kann nur von meinem Ex-Schwimmteich sprechen, Aquamax 15000 / 250W/std * 24 Std/Tag und sie lief jeden Tag, auch im Winter.
__ Filtersystem in Schwerkraft (Gravitation) > Rohrskimmer (würde ich jeden Teichbauer ans Herz legen) > Grobfilter > Biofilter (1m³ Lecakugeln) > Pumpenkammer (mit schon besagter Pumpe) > Bachlauf (entsprang in 1m Höhe) ca. 5m Länge.

Lief zur besten Zufriedenheit, hätte ich aber ohne Besatz nicht gebraucht, da die Repositionspflanzen (ca. 1/3 der Schwimmteichfläche) auch mit unserer Verunreinigung klar gekommen wären.
Der Besatz belief sich auf 31 Goldorfen (die ersteingesetzten 10 Stück waren ca. 40-45cm groß).

Bei deinen angedachten Koi würde ich auf alle Fälle einen Filter nach Koiteichart einplanen, ausser du liebst Naturteiche = trübes Wasser durch gründeln der Koi = du siehst die Koi nur an der Oberfläche, wenn sie tiefer abtauchen ist Schluß mit lustig . Ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache in nicht klarem Wasser zu schwimmen 

Willst du klares Wasser, dann solltest du auf jeglichen Substrateintrag verzichten (aufwühlen).
Einen externen Pflanzenfilter und eventuell bepflanzte Schwimminseln sind vorzusehen. Als Filter würde ich einen Trommelfilter gegenüber einen Vliesfilter favorisieren, denn sie sind eher für größere Volumen ausgelegt, mit nachgeschalteten Biofilter.

Ist ja gut das du nach der Pumpe fragst , würde aber jetzt nicht unbedingt das Teichvorhaben an der Pumpe festmachen .... 
Meine persönliche Reihung der Pumpen .... 

Mammutpumpe (weil sie die "Tierfreundlichste" ist und nebenbei noch günstig im Betrieb ist) 
Strömungspumpe (weil günstig im Betrieb)
Bachlauf/Wasserfallpumpe (weil eben am Energieverbrauch zu Hoch)

Wenn du eventuell auf die Koi/Fische verzichten könntest würdest du Dir viel ersparen


----------



## heiko_243 (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Hi Peter,
danke für die Zeichnung - dann habe ich es doch richtig verstanden - ohne Wall zwischen Schwimm- und Pflanzbereich geht es nicht. 


> Also der Link über den Bodenfilter ist echt toll - wahrlich fundiert!


Wie? Den kanntest du noch nicht? Wird hier im Forum doch automatisch mit dem Wort Bodenfilter verlinkt.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe für „ großen Schwimmteich“ vielleicht mal in Kombination mit ca.5 Fisc*

Oh ... wir sind tatsächlich ein wenig abgeschweift!
Grundsätzlich denke ich aber, dass man schon bei den allerersten Überlegungen auch an die Pumpe denken sollte,
denn die verursacht auch laufende Kosten und wenn das (was viele gerne hätten) so ein RICHTIGER Wasserfall sein soll,
ist dafür eine richtig kräftige Pumpe nötig und die kostet auch richtig schweres Geld.

Wie der Helmut ganz richtig geschrieben hat, erspart der Verzicht auf Koi sehr, sehr viel
und zwar Investitions- und Betriebskosten für Technik, Futter, Tierarzt, Ärger und Tränen.
OHNE Koi lässt sich sogar völlig ohne Technik eine passable Wasserqualität verwirklichen,
wobei ich (aus persönlicher Erfahrung) einen Skimmer für notwendig erachte:
Das sauberste Wasser schaut dreckig aus, wenn an der Oberfläche Flankerl herumschwimmen.

Der Empfehlung Helmuts zu einem Rohrskimmer kann ich nur voll und ganz beipflichten;
der ist billig, leistungsstark und funktioniert mit einem Minimum an Wartung ewig.
Selbst mit massivem Herbstlaub wird der locker fertig und verstopft nie.
Wichtig ist dabei, ihn entgegen der Hauptwindrichtung anzuordnen,
denn der zieht den Dreck NICHT gegen den Wind über den Teich!
Ich habe eine 2. Mammutpumpe installiert (die Becker-Pumpe war ohnehin zu stark für 1),
die mir die Teichoberfläche selbst bei leichtem "falschem" Wind in kreisende Zirkulation versetzt
und so die Blätter oder den Blütenstaub oder was auch immer zum Skimmer bringt.
Außerdem sorgt sie für eine Durchmischung der obersten 1,5 m, wodurch da das Wasser die gleiche Temperatur hat.
(Ich fand es war beim Schwimmen unangenehm, wenn das Wasser in einer Tiefe von 5 cm um 3° kälter als oben ist!)

Auf jeden Fall beglückwünsche ich dich zum Entschluss, einen Schwimmteich zu bauen;
das ist schon etwas GANZ feines, wenn man vor dem Ins-Büro-fahren noch schnell reinhupfen kann.
Wichtig ist dabei: Mach ihn größer - denn er ist IMMER zu klein!


----------

